# Follistatin 315 versus 344?



## Laser50216 (Jun 3, 2020)

What is the difference between follistatin 315 & 344? Is one better than the other? If yes which one and why?
Are there side effects or adverse effects? If any can they be mitigated? 
Are these hormonal and if yes which hormones do they impact and how?
how will the use of follistatin impact a trt regiment?
What is a normal to high dose of follistatin?
Is it worth the high cost? I have seen this on sale for as much as $150 per gram.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 4, 2020)

Follistatin 344 (FS-344): The most basic form of follistatin. It is primarily used in gene therapy, where the gene that helps create more follistatin is injected into the body using specially-designed viruses. Different parts of the body can then convert this “general” form of follistatin into more specific types in order to target different parts of the body.
Follistatin 315: The main form of follistatin found in the bloodstream. It primarily targets muscle tissue, which suggests it may be the best form of follistatin to supplement with.
Follistatin 288: A type of follistatin involved primarily in reproductive health. It also plays a role in tumor and cancer cell development.
Follistatin 300: Another type of follistatin, involved in re-shaping nerve connections and in cardiac inflammation.

Human-grade follistatin is extremely expensive; costing more than $4,500 for just 1 milligram.

In conclusion, follistatin is a protein that can play a powerful role in reversing muscle loss and building new muscle mass, but given the cost and lack of research in human subjects, it's not recommended for the average or even the advanced athlete.

My recommendation:

Genetic Enhancement Epicatechin - 500mg
Incognito Epicatechin - 500mg

Epicatechin and follistatin

A study conducted on males of an average age of 40 showed that approximately 170mg of epicatechin per day, dosed at 2mg per kg of bodyweight, resulted in almost a 50% increase in follistatin and a 16.6% decrease in myostatin, alongside a strength increase of 7%. In a second study, researchers provided participants with 50-200mg of epicatechin a day and were amazed to find that their follistatin levels were 250% higher after just 5 days!


----------



## Laser50216 (Jun 4, 2020)

thank you for the very detailed and specific answer. Makes sense that follistatin is more risky especially considering the cost.

where can I read more about genetic enhancement epicatechin and incognito epicatechin? How are these administered? orally or injected? Will either type of epicatechin impact hormone levels or impact a trt regimen?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 4, 2020)

You can read more about Epicatechin by doing a search. There are many studies and research including gov.

You can purchase those two brands (highest rated) on Amazon. A little pricey. Much cheaper way to decrease myostatin though.

Epicatechin can also be found in smaller amounts in creatine, leucine, calcium lactate, blackberries, sulfurophane, pomegranates, HMB, broad beans, schizandra, dark chocolate, raw cocoa powder, and green tea.


----------

